# Dexter Season Five



## cyberwaste6996 (Sep 26, 2010)

Since Season Four had its own thread I figured Season Five should have one as well. The wait is over...tonight's the night.


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 26, 2010)

Non-spoiler assessment: I liked it.

Spoiler assessment:


Spoiler



I hated Rita and I hated those freaking kids, so I openly welcomed the opportunity to get rid of all of them. I presume that Astor & Cody will go live with the grandparents as I don't think Dexter ever officially adopted them. I guess I can live with the baby. Whatever.



Also,


Spoiler



it would seem that the writing is on the wall that Quinn is not long for this world as he is developing Doakes-level suspicion of Dexter. I just think that would be too obvious or too easy to just have Dexter kill Quinn. It has been brought up before that Quinn has a checkered past- if he uncovers the truth about Dexter, I don't see him above trying to find a way to exploit the situation- either through blackmail or by being kind of a sinister Commissioner Gordon that enables Dexter and benefits him simultaneously. It's far-fetched, but I think it would be better than maintain the expectation of seeing him saran-wrapped to a table in 6 weeks. No need to see his ass, BTW





Spoiler



Best line of the show: "I always pictured her naked, but not like this."



It wasn't an action-packed episode, but I like the potential for where things are going.


Spoiler



The promos showing what appears to ritual murders have me excited, too.


----------



## PulpoxisxurxGOD (Sep 27, 2010)

yeah i caught season 5 last night. season 4 ended on a crazy note and i'm waiting for season 5 to just blow the doors off.


----------



## thefool (Sep 27, 2010)

got this recorded i can't wait to see this


----------



## PulpoxisxurxGOD (Sep 27, 2010)

did anyone noticed how extremly skinny Quinn was looking? I mean cocaine-abuse skinny. He looks sickly. I just finished season 4 the other week so when i saw him in this season, i was kinda surprised at his physical changes.


----------



## avenger (Sep 27, 2010)

I need to find *a friend with a DVR, or wait for a rerun* of this episode, so pumped to see shit ram the fan int hsi season.

*MOD EDIT: Piracy is not tolerated on here. Simple as that.*


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll be watching this today. Can't wait


----------



## Head Roller (Sep 27, 2010)

I am new to the forum, but had to jump right in to this thread. DEXTER is the ONLY show I watch on TV... I was hooked from the first episode and my husband and I plan our Sunday nights around it during the season... 

That being said: 



PulpoxisxurxGOD said:


> did anyone noticed how extremly skinny Quinn was looking? I mean cocaine-abuse skinny. He looks sickly. I just finished season 4 the other week so when i saw him in this season, i was kinda surprised at his physical changes.





Spoiler



I thought the same thing.. he looks terrible. I wonder how he will be disposed of.. he has 2 strikes against him already. He is on to Dex and he has had sex with Deb. Both are a death warrant. hmmmm... Deb sure knows how to pick 'em.. sheesh...

It is way too early to tell, but I am not sure I liked the spontaneous bathroom bludgeoning... will reserve judgement on that for later.


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 27, 2010)

Just watched it


Spoiler



Anybody else think Deb is gunna bone Dexter next? That bitch has issues. Also, i don't think Dex will be killing Quin since he has and will be continuing to make his suspicions public. I was also glad to see Dex attend the funeral. If he'd skipped out on that it would be WAY too suspicious (considering all of the other fishy behaviour he's already engaged in)



oh and Head Roller, in the future, place spoiler tags around text that pertains to the happenings of a new episode.


----------



## Head Roller (Sep 27, 2010)

kung_fu said:


> Just watched it
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



thanks... i figured out the tags.. lol.


----------



## Mexi (Sep 27, 2010)

Seems this season will be more like season 3, where there isn't a primary "bad guy", but moreso a collection of events/ritual murders/people that follow along with Dexter's fundamental life changes and how he copes with those changes, for better or for worse

edit: perhaps not an "action-packed" episode, but the 2nd last scene had a degree of intensity that I haven't seen from Michael C. Hall in a long time. very fine acting thus far. I'm really looking forward to the rest of the season.


----------



## thefool (Sep 27, 2010)

PulpoxisxurxGOD said:


> did anyone noticed how extremly skinny Quinn was looking? I mean cocaine-abuse skinny. He looks sickly. I just finished season 4 the other week so when i saw him in this season, i was kinda surprised at his physical changes.



i just watched the new episode, totally agree with you, it looks likes he's wearing his same outfits from last season and they are like a little kid wearing his dad's shirts.


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 27, 2010)

PulpoxisxurxGOD said:


> did anyone noticed how extremly skinny Quinn was looking? I mean cocaine-abuse skinny. He looks sickly. I just finished season 4 the other week so when i saw him in this season, i was kinda surprised at his physical changes.



Yeah- you'd swear that he was the one battling cancer and not Michael C. Hall. 

I had initially chalked it up to watching it in HD to the first time until other people brought it up. Maybe he started hitting the gym too hard when he found that


Spoiler



he had to do a nude scene


.


----------



## orb451 (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't know, last night's episode was *good* but far from what I expected. I know they can't wrap a whole season's worth into one episode, but overall it left me a little disappointed.



Spoiler



And clearly Quinn is the new Doakes. And honestly, I can't WAIT for him to end up on Dexter's table.

Also, that rage kill was, to me at least, way out of character for Dexter. He's usually much more in control of his emotions (or lack thereof). I understand it was the Rita fiasco that pushed him there, but fuck, how is he going to deal with that?


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 27, 2010)

Anybody else shocked that..


Spoiler



Harry gave Dex some good advice for once? ("you aren't better off without them" and attend the funeral)


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 27, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also, that rage kill was, to me at least, way out of character for Dexter. He's usually much more in control of his emotions (or lack thereof). I understand it was the Rita fiasco that pushed him there, but fuck, how is he going to deal with that?



There have got to be repercussions for that at some point, unless the writers are going to be lazy about it.


Spoiler



Dexter was pissed at himself for the two innocents he killed before, Miguel Prado's brother and that douchey photographer whose assistant was really the killer, because he broke "Harry's Code." Harry's "ghost" didn't even give Dexter a hard time about killing that redneck, which means that Dexter is either going easy on himself while trying to recover, maybe by unwisely taking on some sloppy kills before he snaps out of it, or he's really turning a corner for the worse.


----------



## PulpoxisxurxGOD (Sep 27, 2010)

kung_fu said:


> Just watched it
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 28, 2010)

PulpoxisxurxGOD said:


> i doubt it. i mean they're married in real life but i doubt anything "incestual" will occur.



i was half kidding. Not saying i want it to happen, alls i'm sayin is that girl has issues


----------



## daybean (Sep 28, 2010)

after the "situation in the bathroom with the redneck".

when harry returns. he tells dex to let out his emotions. and he does. a scary and very good emotion into that yell. got chills in a vey good way.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## kung_fu (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Mexi (Sep 29, 2010)

fucking Masuka


----------



## PulpoxisxurxGOD (Sep 29, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


>


 
win. also notice that liquor collection behind him. no wonder he's always asking people to go out to drink in the series!! booozehound hahaha.


----------



## jaredowty (Sep 29, 2010)

This was a bad episode, the writing was cheesy with many cringe worthy moments (even worse than Clyde Phillips' season three and four premieres) and the flashback scenes were borderline soap opera. Plus the season in general looks incredibly formulaic.

*sigh* Dexter was once great and original, but now feels like "normal" TV.


----------



## Mexi (Sep 29, 2010)

I can't think of many soap operas where someone excuses himself from a date to go kill someone. And "normal" television hardly has people getting brutally bludgeoned to death with an anchor for no apparent reason. imo, I don't think the deb/quinn love thing will play out, nor will quinn get killed (precisely because it seems too formulaic for it to happen like that) after season 4, I'll give the writers the benefit of the doubt to come up with a spectacular season. I think its wayyy to early to draw ANY conclusions whatsoever based on one hour of the new season.


----------



## jaredowty (Sep 30, 2010)

Mexi said:


> I can't think of many soap operas where someone excuses himself from a date to go kill someone. And "normal" television hardly has people getting brutally bludgeoned to death with an anchor for no apparent reason. imo, I don't think the deb/quinn love thing will play out, nor will quinn get killed (precisely because it seems too formulaic for it to happen like that) after season 4, I'll give the writers the benefit of the doubt to come up with a spectacular season. I think its wayyy to early to draw ANY conclusions whatsoever based on one hour of the new season.



I meant the awkward dialogue and the direction style - totally soap opera but with the obvious Dexter twist. It's no longer shot like cinema, it looks like network TV. And the whole scene was completely lame -


Spoiler



like Rita would have ever called Dexter back after he ditched her and acted like a complete weirdo.


 But that's what this show has become - less and less believable and more ridiculous with each season. Paper thin characters (besides Dexter, Trinity and Miguel) and predictable storylines (besides the occasional improbable twist like


Spoiler



OMG CHRISTINE iZ ARTHUR'S DAUGHTER LAWL).


 I fucking love the first two seasons though.

You're right, "regular" network TV doesn't have people getting bludgeoned to death, because it's censored. Showtime isn't censored, but still has all the annoying things that I hate about network television, especially lately (Weeds, Dexter, Californication, and US of Tara have all gone sour and the new shows premiering seem to be relying more on the face value of well-known actors than quality storytelling). Showtime is also very proud of gratuitous sex and violence scenes. The heavy themes and sense of realism are gone.

HBO FTW.


----------



## orb451 (Oct 18, 2010)

So after last night's episode:



Spoiler



I'm thinking this is the same pattern/plot device they used with Miguel Prado last season. That is, this new chick... Dex can't rightfully kill her because that would be out of code. Yeah, you could argue that he could rage kill her like the dude in the bathroom earlier this season, but that seems unlikely. So she gets to live and looking at the previews, it looks like it's headed in the same direction as Miguel. She tags along, has a list of targets for him and is basically using Dex's skills to get her dirty work done.

Seems like a win/win but clearly she's unstable and my thinking is that she's either going to go batshit loco and cross that fine line between blackmail and extortion, or target someone on the *fringes* of what Dex would consider acceptable, thus making it open season on her as far as Dex is concerned. Either way, she's gotta go. She's too much of a liability.

That and the Quinn angle is *really* starting to remind too much of Doakes. Sure he got put on leave, but so what? Like that's going to stop him from continuing his hunt. My guess would be that somehow, some way, he's going to get some kind of confirmation from one of Trinity's family members that Dex is Jack Butler... er Kyle Butler, wrong movie, and either confront Dex directly or take it to the FBI. Plot wise, seems like a show down between him and Dex is inevitable, so the sooner he winds up on Dex's table the better...


----------



## Mr Violence (Oct 19, 2010)

I like where it's going so far. I understand the parallels you're drawing but I just hope Quinn =/= Doakes and Lumen =/= Miguel.

My opinion of the season so far is that I'm actually really, really entertained. 

Also:


Spoiler



I hope the nanny plays a much bigger part in the season. Something about her just seems off. She's way too 1-dimensional.


----------



## orb451 (Oct 19, 2010)

Mr Violence said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



My view is:


Spoiler



That unfortunately she probably will remain 1 dimensional. I think the writer's have given Dex enough drama to deal with for the moment. I think the nanny just serves as plot-device to allow Dex the time away from his kid. Normally Rita would be doing that for him, but since she's gone and Deb's got her own life, he needed a baby sitter. If anything, the only drama I see coming from her is more nagging about where Dex is at a given time and when he'll be home so she can leave and go on about her life. 

She's too old and homely to be a love interest for him, so I think she'll just serve as a mother-figure for Harrison and possibly Dex at most...


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm definitely diggin the new season. It's gonna be hard to top the insanely uncomfortable feeling that the finale of season 4 left me with though, that was probably the best season finale of anything ever.


----------



## Demiurge (Oct 28, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> I'm definitely diggin the new season. It's gonna be hard to top the insanely uncomfortable feeling that the finale of season 4 left me with though, that was probably the best season finale of anything ever.



Season 4 ended perfectly, but subjectively, it's hard to say if it's because things getting super fucked-up for the next season or just because


Spoiler



I hated Rita so very very much


. By the way, with respect to spoilers, do we have to spoiler tag


Spoiler



Rita being dead


 anymore?

I have to confess, though, I'm more interested in the


Spoiler



cult murder


 story line than Dexter's own story line. Julia Stiles is hit or miss as far as likability goes, and I think she's leaning towards a "miss" at this point. I'd rather see her limbs getting dumped off of a boat than Quinn's at this point. Speaking of, I'd really like to see Quinn not have the same fate as Doakes' but rather for there to be some sort long-running, fucked-up business relationship between the two.


----------



## maxident213 (Oct 28, 2010)

Spoiler



Peter Weller's character looks interesting. His mannerisms & the way he delivered his lines were very reminiscent of how he played William Burroughs/"Old Bull Lee" in _Naked Lunch_, which I loved.  

I'm still enjoying this series, but I think Season 2 was its peak. The tension between Dexter & Doakes was amazing, but for me, Dexter's greatest adversary was Lundy.


----------



## feeleuphoria (Oct 28, 2010)

Gotta say i freakin love this show so much. It's amazing. I dont know about the new director though. Writing is somewhat cheesier in my opinion but its still great. My ONLY real complaint is that the whole Quinn Dexter story isn't playing on faster! i know its only been 5 episodes, but it seems like they are dragging!


----------



## sebby123 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think its worth pointing out i read all the books before watching the show, and season one and two were dead on with books every little detail. but as soon as season 3 came along they didnt follow the third book and started there own story which i think is a shame as the third book was one of my favorites. I really do think the "main" killer at the moment might turn into this seasons mass murder as it has alot in common with the killer in book 3... Hmmm..


----------



## jaredowty (Oct 29, 2010)

sebby123 said:


> I think its worth pointing out i read all the books before watching the show, and season one and two were dead on with books every little detail. but as soon as season 3 came along they didnt follow the third book and started there own story which i think is a shame as the third book was one of my favorites. I really do think the "main" killer at the moment might turn into this seasons mass murder as it has alot in common with the killer in book 3... Hmmm..





Apparently you didn't really read the books...only the first season is connected to the novels, and is very different from the first book in its details (Darkly Dreaming Dexter). DDD is waaayyy shorter and condensed compared to its TV counterpart, with plenty of noticeable differences (


Spoiler



it's only told from Dexter's point of view, characters like Rita and Angel hardly show up at all, The Ice Truck Killer has a different name and slightly different M.O., he never hooks up with Deb, and the book has a different ending where LaGuerta dies and Brian gets away.


 I could go on for days). There are places where the dialogue is exact or nearly exact to the books, however. The second book is nothing like the second season,


Spoiler



besides the tension between Dexter and Doakes. Dr. Danco from the second book kind of went into the creation of The Skinner in season three.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 2, 2010)

Anyone watch the new episode? Masuka's visuals are fucking AWESOME  You'll know what I mean when you see it


----------



## s_the_fallen (Nov 2, 2010)

So far this season has been a let down. It does not help matters that I hate Julia Stiles.


----------



## DatM (Nov 2, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Anyone watch the new episode? Masuka's visuals are fucking AWESOME  You'll know what I mean when you see it



I was laughing so much during that scene...classic Masuka. In slow motion too!


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 2, 2010)

s_the_fallen said:


> So far this season has been a let down. It does not help matters that I hate Julia Stiles.



Yeah, I'm starting to turn on her after initially giving her a chance. She looked fine in the black wig and sun dress in the last episode, though. I had to remind myself that it was Julia Stiles and therefore at least 65% annoying.


----------



## jaredowty (Nov 3, 2010)

This season sucks and Julia Stiles is not a good actor.


----------



## s_the_fallen (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm glad other people hate her like I do. Her ugly shovel smashed face drives me crazy. Ruining the show. Plus, the storyline is rehashed garbage. They should end Dexter before it turns into shit like Sopranos.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm digging this season, and I dug Sopranos all the way to the end


----------



## PulpoxisxurxGOD (Nov 3, 2010)

man i haven't i seen a single episode from this season except for the first one. i'm tempted to highlight all of those spoilers!!!


----------



## jaredowty (Nov 4, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm digging this season, and I dug Sopranos all the way to the end



...low standards?  Nothin wrong with that though, I wish I could enjoy this garbage (although it's still fun to watch with my family along with Weeds, and an excuse to come out to my hometown once a week). I haven't actually seen The Sopranos in its entirety but I heard it jumps the shark pretty early on, as Dexter has on multiple occasions.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 4, 2010)

I just don't get what's so garbage about it  I don't think I have particularly low standards, I don't want a whole lot of series on TV. I just happen to enjoy Dexter. I think I might like this season more than the first. Dexter is completely losing his shit and it creates a lot of tension and fucked up situations.


----------



## s_the_fallen (Nov 4, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm digging this season, and I dug Sopranos all the way to the end


 Sopranos lost its spark the last 2 seasons. It turned into more of a drama and less mafia. 


JJ Rodriguez said:


> I think I might like this season more than the first. Dexter is completely losing his shit and it creates a lot of tension and fucked up situations.


No way. You don't think whats going on now in this season in his office did not happen already in another season? Thats why I say rehashed garbage. In fact, the first time it happened it was way better. How do I add spoil tags? So, I can talk more.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Nov 4, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Anyone watch the new episode? Masuka's visuals are fucking AWESOME  You'll know what I mean when you see it



That alone was worth the whole episode 

I'm digging the new season myself. The first episode was so-so, but it's awesome now IMO.


----------



## jaredowty (Nov 4, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I think I might like this season more than the first.


----------



## Mexi (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm really enjoying the season thus far. the santa muerte stuff looks like it could get even more interesting. and I give the writers more credit than to just rehash the doakes/prado parallels that we're seeing superficially atm


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm not particularly loving or hating this season, it's just something to watch every week. One thing I will say this season is missing so far is good cliff hanging endings like in some of the other seasons that had me REALLY looking forward to watching the next episode. I'm sure as the season gets further along there will be more and more of these.


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 4, 2010)

Demiurge said:


> She looked fine in the black wig and sun dress in the last episode, though. I had to remind myself that it was Julia Stiles and therefore at least 65% annoying.



 same here


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 8, 2010)

Not sure how I felt about tonight's episode, but I do have this question:



Spoiler



In the scene with the botched sting (I guess that's what it was supposed to be) at the club, did the Santa Muerta guy initially suspect that whats-her-face in the gold dress was a cop, or is customary in Miami clubs to reach for the vag right away?


----------



## FretWizard88 (Nov 8, 2010)

Personally, I think the dude was just reaching for her vag, and found the wire. I thought tonights episode was pretty good.


----------



## daybean (Nov 8, 2010)

maybe the santa muerte guy listens to that dude. !!!Take it now!!!


----------



## CFB (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't know what to feel about Dexter replacing Rita with Lumin. It's pretty obvious that they'll either be together or she will die and the entire thing starts over again. Overall this episode was a really good one.


----------



## daybean (Nov 9, 2010)

he will either hook up with her or end up killing her in the end because she cant stop killing (killing without reason/dexter code).

my 2 cents


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 9, 2010)

daybean said:


> he will either hook up with her or end up killing her in the end because she cant stop killing (killing without reason/dexter code).
> 
> my 2 cents



yeah but he fell into that once before and it would seam silly for that whole thing to repeat itself again


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 9, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> yeah but he fell into that once before and it would seam silly for that whole thing to repeat itself again



I'll admit, though, I wasn't as interested in seeing Jimmy Smits' boobs.


----------



## daybean (Nov 10, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> yeah but he fell into that once before and it would seam silly for that whole thing to repeat itself again




but this has to end, dexter has to many things on his plate. like he did in season 4 (kids,rita,work and his "dark passenger"). and now instead of rita you got a nanny and his new friend.


----------



## Mexi (Nov 10, 2010)

daybean said:


> but this has to end, dexter has to many things on his plate. like he did in season 4 (kids,rita,work and his "dark passenger"). and now instead of rita you got a nanny and his new friend.



I don't think the nanny is going to be any person of interest in the show. Seems like the writers just use her as a medium to ground dexter to whats left of his family, so that we don't have to wonder whats going on with harrison. especially after sundays ep, I doubt we'll see some horrible side to her, however something WILL slip for dex


----------



## daybean (Nov 11, 2010)

well what trying to say is that. the nanny now is rita (calling to see when he would be home.etc.) and yes the nanny is shit just a person to help the with the baby. and i can see why they would bring in another "co-dark passenger". like with jimmy smits. new people to help him with his darkness. like in every season there is one person that dex is helping or avoiding.


----------



## Mexi (Nov 16, 2010)

sunday's episode was great!


----------



## s_the_fallen (Nov 16, 2010)

Mexi said:


> sunday's episode was great!


Prob the best one of the season so far.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 16, 2010)

Yup, things are getting intense with Quinn and his investigator buddy.


----------



## lobee (Nov 16, 2010)

What I didn't like was the ending:



Spoiler



I thought Dexter dumped the bodies much farther off shore; so far that he wouldn't be able to see the coast and, more importantly, nobody would be able to see him. Is it just that he's opening up to Lumen that's making him take more risks and not follow the code? Or is it just a cheap device used to further the plot?


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

@lobee - yeah I said the same thing. There's no way Peter Weller would've been able to photograph that in the freaking dark. I mean come on now. He would have to be much further off shore to get the gulf stream to move the bags. Another problem, the pictures they showed on the camera looked like they were taken from an elevated position, ie... how the fuck can you see the floor of a boat out at sea from a camera on shore?? Anyway, it's hollywood so whatever.

On another note, the wife and I only got turned onto this show a few weeks ago and we've been on a marathon watching them and only caught up Sunday night. Season 1 & 2 were AMAZING!!!!! Three was a bit slow the first half but picked up. 4 and 5 got much better again. One of my favorite moment was when Trinity (Aurthur) attacked his son and Dexter totally went psycho on him, made me literally jump out of my seat with a "YEAH!!!!" lol.

So glad to have gotten turned onto this show, we love it. Thing that sucks now is having to wait a week for each new episode. It's nice being able to instantly go to the next espisode - we like catching up a few seasons late 


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hmm, the wife made a good point... from what she recalls the photos taken by Weller were only of them loading at the dock with the suitcases, not of them dumping the garbage bags. I'd have to go back and look again but if she's right it's a good point.


Rev.


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 16, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> Hmm, the wife made a good point... from what she recalls the photos taken by Weller were only of them loading at the dock with the suitcases, not of them dumping the garbage bags. I'd have to go back and look again but if she's right it's a good point.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Just finished watching it, and it does look like Robocop was taking photos of them while they were on the dock.


----------



## lobee (Nov 17, 2010)

It's both, actually. After dumping the trash bags and their dialogue, Lumen and Dexter pause. There is a camera shutter sound and it cuts to the the digital camera screen of them in the same positions. Note the display in the upper right corner: 36/40 pictures. He advances past 40 and back to the start of his shots(1/40 onward) which took place earlier and shows them loading the suitcases onto the boat at the dock.


----------



## maxident213 (Nov 17, 2010)

Really enjoying Peter Weller's character this season, the rest has been less than what I'd hoped for from the show.

Waiting now for the only cop who can possibly take out Dexter.... 

Robocop.


----------



## s_the_fallen (Nov 18, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> On another note, the wife and I only got turned onto this show a few weeks ago and we've been on a marathon watching them and only caught up Sunday night.


Sorry for the off topic but I am doing the same thing right now with watching The Wire. If you have not seen it, I highly recommend.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 22, 2010)

just watched episode 9 of this season, POWERFUL fucking ending, aweosme, and the teasers showing what to expect are definitely getting me pumped for the net airing, this season is turning out to be fucking excellent


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 22, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> just watched episode 9 of this season, POWERFUL fucking ending, aweosme, and the teasers showing what to expect are definitely getting me pumped for the net airing, this season is turning out to be fucking excellent


----------



## s_the_fallen (Nov 23, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> just watched episode 9 of this season, POWERFUL fucking ending, aweosme, and the teasers showing what to expect are definitely getting me pumped for the net airing, this season is turning out to be fucking excellent


How creepy was that phone call? Awesome!


----------



## jaredowty (Nov 24, 2010)

s_the_fallen said:


> Sorry for the off topic but I am doing the same thing right now with watching The Wire. If you have not seen it, I highly recommend.



The Wire


----------



## Mexi (Nov 24, 2010)

last episode's ending was fantastic. my skepticism about this season has been alleviated.


----------



## Mr Violence (Nov 26, 2010)

Here's the thing though:


Spoiler



Him letting Lumen know he knows what's up is a MONUMENTALLY stupid move on his part. He could've remained quiet about taking them out, but now they'll be in hypersensitive mode.



It was powerful, but if you think about it for 3 seconds, it's kind of disappointing. It was for the shock, and it was shocking, but then it defies logic.

On the other hand, I watch TV to be entertained, not to make sure it's exactly like real life.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 26, 2010)

very true, but i believe they are trying to portray him as a cleaver and powerful man that thinks he can do whatever he wants, and probably underestimates that Dexter is actually a professional serial killer

but again it's TV entertainment only, things don't need to be grounded in logic all the time, if that were the case we would have NO FICTION whatsoever


----------



## s_the_fallen (Nov 27, 2010)

jaredowty said:


> The Wire


Prob one of the best shows I have ever seen.


----------



## jaredowty (Nov 27, 2010)

s_the_fallen said:


> Prob one of the best shows I have ever seen.



The best I've seen for sure. Six Feet Under and Deadwood come close, though.



Sepultorture said:


> but again it's TV entertainment only, things don't need to be grounded in logic all the time, if that were the case we would have NO FICTION whatsoever



I direct you to The Wire. Authentic, realistic storytelling for a change.

Anyway, back on topic.  I haven't even seen episode nine of Dex yet but I should probably get on it since I heard the season has gotten much better.


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 29, 2010)

Spoiler



So the wife and I knew the Lumen romance thing would happen eventually. I actually think they did it nicely. I also like how it really seemed inevitable since they basically partnered up to get these guys and now he has someone who shares his secret and with whom he's basically teaching in a sense. I loved the tense moment where Deb and Quinn go into Tilden's house and you think they'll be in that room and get caught but were instead next house over. Clever 



Was a great episode!


Rev.


----------



## Mexi (Nov 29, 2010)

yeah definitely a great episode! only 2 left, should be quite good.


----------



## daybean (Nov 30, 2010)

daybean said:


> he will either hook up with her or end up killing her in the end because she cant stop killing (killing without reason/dexter code).
> 
> my 2 cents



very good point daybean. maybe both.


----------



## CFB (Nov 30, 2010)

I think Chase will kill Debra. Am I alone in thinking this? I seriously doubt that Lumin will die because it would repeat last season over again.


----------



## Mr Violence (Nov 30, 2010)

Some strange things I was thinking of:

Wouldn't Arthur Mitchell's kid mention to someone that Quinn knew Kyle Butler? It's the FBI's only lead. I'd assume they'd pursue it.
How can Quinn turn a blind eye when he legitimately saw Dexter up to some super sketchy shit? I get that he loves Debra but come on.


On another note, the episode was good. Lumen will not kill out of line. You can tell by the way she acts. She's not Miguel. Miguel always put off a bad vibe. Dexter will not kill Lumen. Robocop might. She's a guest actress. She's an A-List movie actress at that. She would be a neat addition to the cast, as she plays her character well and seems to genuinely care about Dexter's family, but I don't know if she'd sign on for another season.

I'll tell you what I'd really like to see. I'd like to see Dexter be the balls-out badass he was in the first couple seasons. One step ahead of everyone. He fucks up too much in the past couple seasons. He's always almost caught. I understand suspense, but he's supposed to be the best, and he as of late comes off as a washed up pro that's passed his prime. He's ALWAYS overlooking something, cutting something too close. I miss the random side kills. He always used to have a little time per episode or 2 to off some jackass. And he always did it with finesse.



Spoiler



The Alex Tilden scene was exactly what it should've been. 100% clean and badass. All loose ends tied.



I would be super happy if he cleverly outsmarted Chase and absolutely annihilated him. Bring back Dexter the Bad Ass Motherfucker:


----------



## orb451 (Nov 30, 2010)

Just going to put this whole thing up with spoiler tags:



Spoiler



I think with only 2 episodes left that there's not much wiggle room for the writers. As far as the Quinn/Liddy thing goes, I can only think that Quinn will not get involved. I mean, more than he already is. I think if anything, either Quinn himself or someone higher in the food chain will discover that Liddy got the suveillance equipment with a forged signature. My money is on Quinn discovering that himself. And my money is on Quinn taking out Liddy himself too. Quinn seems to have some rage issues of his own and I wouldn't be surprised at all if he killed Liddy intentionally or not, upon discovering the full scale of what he's been up to.

So yeah, Liddy's going to wind up dead, by either Quinn or Dexter. As for the evidence he's collected, I think that'll be the season closer. I think they'll end it with Jordan getting whacked (obviously) by Dexter/Lumen and then Quinn unboxing or watching all the videos that Liddy had collected with a big "hmmmm" moment where he can decide to keep pursuing Deb and save that golden ticket for later, or, say to hell with Deb and be on the verge of getting that info through official channels, thus starting the "end" of Dexter. There's no way around it, Liddy's got him on tape dumping a fucking body with Lumen, he's got him plotting with her on Tilden's murder on tape and even rehearsing how it'll be done. It's game over for Dexter if that information comes to light and even more so if/when they finally discover that she's the lucky "13" girl.

I think Jordan's mind-control puppet will wind up being forgotten or taken out by Jordan himself very soon. 

And I'm with you 100% Mr. Violence, gone is the Dexter of old that was always ahead of the game. Now he's getting sloppier every episode. And I think it's Dexter's fault for getting sloppy on his own AND letting Lumen into his life and taking that slop to another level. I mean what's next season going to be? Happy homicidal serial killer family???? Dex/Lumen, the dynamic duo of vigilante justice? I think it's silly to have him pair up with someone who really *knows* him. Part of his charm is his *hiding* things in plain sight. Being the guy that you *think* you know, but don't know *really*.


----------



## Mr Violence (Nov 30, 2010)

I know this is far-fetched, but stick with me:



Spoiler



Debra realized killing a shithead doesn't bother her at all. Lumen is on board with killing people. Quinn's secret might be along the same lines. What if they were all okay with what Dexter is doing? Rag-tag team of 4 vigilante justice, working together to rid the world of garbage.



That's too along the lines of an action show and lacks the soul that made this whole show possible. But goddamn, it'd be a fun ride that NO one would expect.

Well, a man can dream.


----------



## orb451 (Nov 30, 2010)

Mr Violence said:


> I know this is far-fetched, but stick with me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, you may be on to something!


Spoiler



Deb all but admitted that she wasn't as irked by her killing of that Fuentes brother as maybe she *should* have been. I wonder if there was something in Harry's DNA that's more pronounced in Dexter but also there in Deb too. And with Quinn flying off the handle with rage issues, you might just be right. Instead of getting caught as an individual, maybe next season will be about all of them together trying to avoid detection.... it's about time Deb and Dex were on the same page.


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

Mr Violence said:


> I'll tell you what I'd really like to see. I'd like to see Dexter be the balls-out badass he was in the first couple seasons. One step ahead of everyone.



100% agreed  I also am a bit irked by the taming down of things. In the very first episode Dexter starting killing the child murderer perv with the drill. All the episodes of late have them killing all the victims simply with a knife in the chest, kinda too quick and easy. lol.

@CFB - I highly doubt they would kill off Deb. Unless the show is in it's final season I doubt they'd do that. No reason to either, I mean Dexter already lost his wife and the kids are living with the Grannie's (for now at least). He took out Miguel who was closest friend for a short period, he had to take out Lila whom he had originally become close to, etc. I get the whole, "You need to be alone" driving ideology but it would be pushing it too far for them to eliminate Deb now. Besides, what would they replace her with... another newbie in the show? Been plenty of those already.


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

@Orb - Just wanted to point out that technically speaking no matter how incriminating the evidence is... if it was obtained illegally like Liddy did it then it would all be completely inadmissible in court. However, at that point everyone would put the pieces together that Dexter is the BayHarbor Butcher. But it won't get that far, it couldn't for the show to keep on.

Heh - edit by the way... Dexter doesn't have any of Harry's "DNA" 


Rev.


----------



## orb451 (Nov 30, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> @Orb - Just wanted to point out that technically speaking no matter how incriminating the evidence is... if it was obtained illegally like Liddy did it then it would all be completely inadmissible in court. However, at that point everyone would put the pieces together that Dexter is the BayHarbor Butcher. But it won't get that far, it couldn't for the show to keep on.
> 
> Heh - edit by the way... Dexter doesn't have any of Harry's "DNA"
> 
> ...



Yeah, effectively that'd turn the whole show into a legal drama about Dex in court, and make the damned thing another SVU episode 

And really? I thought


Spoiler



that Harry was Dexter's real dad, that he'd had an affair with the CI (Dex's biological mom) and *that* was how Dexter came to be, but that Dexter's brother, the Icetruck killer, was from a different dad... no???


----------



## Mr Violence (Nov 30, 2010)

orb451 said:


> 0And really? I thought
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Joe Driscoll was his real dad, Harry just adopted him. Harry was sleeping with Laura Moser, but is not Dexter's father. I think...


----------



## orb451 (Nov 30, 2010)

Mr Violence said:


> Joe Driscoll was his real dad, Harry just adopted him. Harry was sleeping with Laura Moser, but is not Dexter's father. I think...



Gotcha, I vaguely remember that name now...


----------



## harkonnen8 (Dec 1, 2010)

s_the_fallen said:


> Sorry for the off topic but I am doing the same thing right now with watching The Wire. If you have not seen it, I highly recommend.


Man you got me addicted  

46 episodes watched after your comment was made.


----------



## jaredowty (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr Violence said:


> I'll tell you what I'd really like to see. I'd like to see Dexter be the balls-out badass he was in the first couple seasons. One step ahead of everyone. He fucks up too much in the past couple seasons. He's always almost caught. I understand suspense, but he's supposed to be the best, and he as of late comes off as a washed up pro that's passed his prime. He's ALWAYS overlooking something, cutting something too close. I miss the random side kills. He always used to have a little time per episode or 2 to off some jackass. And he always did it with finesse.
> 
> I would be super happy if he cleverly outsmarted Chase and absolutely annihilated him. Bring back Dexter the Bad Ass Motherfucker:




+Rep. This is one of the problems of the series as of late that's hardly ever mentioned. The only way they can squeeze tension and suspense out of a storyline is to have Dexter fuck up by being sloppy, or a tired improbable plot twist.

Dexter was such a badass in the first two seasons and that's what I loved about him, he knew what he was doing. The Doakes headbutt video is a perfect example.


----------



## Dea7h (Dec 3, 2010)

OFF : Did anyone know that Dexter's (Michael C. Hall) sister (Jennifer Carpenter) is actually his wife in real life  ?


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 3, 2010)

Dea7h said:


> OFF : Did anyone know that Dexter's (Michael C. Hall) sister (Jennifer Carpenter) is actually his wife in real life  ?



known that tidbit for a year now, although i imagine it's gone back farther than that


----------



## Mexi (Dec 6, 2010)

great episode yesterday, liddy got his and it looks like deb et al are putting everything together. previews make it look like an intense finale


----------



## Mr Violence (Dec 7, 2010)

Watched the recent one yesterday. Intense. Cannot wait.


----------



## s_the_fallen (Dec 8, 2010)

Spoiler



How badass was it when Dexter just killed Liddy and Quinn was outside the van?!?! Liddys blood dripping on Quinns shoe? Awesome! Prob the best scene of the season.


----------



## Leper (Dec 8, 2010)

Spoiler



So I'm guessing somehow Quinn is gonna get framed for Liddy's murder now since his blood was on Quinn's shoes? or am I thinking a bit too much here


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 8, 2010)

@Leper -


Spoiler



Not likely, because at that point Quinn would spill the beans about his theory and Dexter and would mention what Liddy had shown him (the photos of them dumping bags in the ocean). Overall it would be too much pointing at Dexter. If you remember Doakes mentioned his suspicions about Dexter to Laguerta. In addition Rita was killed by Trinity. Now you had Quinn suspicious about Dexter. If Quinn got caught and spilled the beans there's no way they'd be that blind and stupid not to tie the knots together.



So all in all I seriously doubt it would go that way. If it did and they all simply didn't believe him it would be preposterous.


Rev.


----------



## Jogeta (Dec 8, 2010)

^ i could see that happening.
maybe Dex will find a way to pin the vigilante stuff on him too?


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 8, 2010)

Jogeta said:


> ^ i could see that happening.
> maybe Dex will find a way to pin the vigilante stuff on him too?



But that would be stupid. No group of detectives could be that dumb to simply believe two other cops both times tried to pin it on Dex but turned out to be killers themselves. What would the odds even be of two killer cops working in the same precinct within 1 year or so? Nah, I reeeally hope they don't go that route cause no one would buy it. And I really don't think they will, as so far the writers have demonstrated more intellect than that.


Rev.


----------



## orb451 (Dec 8, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> But that would be stupid. No group of detectives could be that dumb to simply believe two other cops both times tried to pin it on Dex but turned out to be killers themselves. What would the odds even be of two killer cops working in the same precinct within 1 year or so? Nah, I reeeally hope they don't go that route cause no one would buy it. And I really don't think they will, as so far the writers have demonstrated more intellect than that.
> 
> 
> Rev.



I don't know man... The writers may have inadvertently painted themselves in a corner story-wise.


Spoiler



I mean which way can they go with things and why even *show* the blood hitting Quinn's boot? My guess is, Liddy's death will be blamed on Quinn, is it *realistically* plausible? No, but why else would they show that little tid bit if it were of no consequence. I'm thinking that because Quinn has professed his love for Deb, that he'll *knowingly* take the fall for Dexter to prove to her that he's *serious* and not out to get Dexter. I mean, if he were still out to get him, he would have continued to have Liddy do his thing, and he would have run to La Guerta or whomever with those conspicous pics of him and Lumen on the boat. Since he didn't, I'd say he's done giving a shit about what Dex does or doesn't do.

And I think they'll wrap things up with Megan or whatever the hell that Jordan puppet's name was. Jordan will get whacked and it'll look like *she* was the vigilante that did him and the other guys in. She has the history with all of them, and she's mentally unstable and makes a nice "girl 13" for them to dump everything on.

As for Dexter and Deb, my guess is that Deb will catch him in the act, at least that's alluded to in the preview of the finale, and will accept him for who he is. Only loose end is Lumen. If she signs on for another season, I'd expect the two of them to close out the season living happily together... if she hasn't signed on, then my guess is, she'll be the one to board that train out of town with the chance that she *might* return later on.


----------



## Mr Violence (Dec 8, 2010)

orb451 said:


> I don't know man... The writers may have inadvertently painted themselves in a corner story-wise.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



It seems like you have a good bead on where they're going. It all seems like something the writer's would do. And that upsets me.

I just hope you're really, really wrong.


----------



## s_the_fallen (Dec 8, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And I think they'll wrap things up with Megan or whatever the hell that Jordan puppet's name was. Jordan will get whacked and it'll look like *she* was the vigilante that did him and the other guys in. She has the history with all of them, and she's mentally unstable and makes a nice "girl 13" for them to dump everything on.


wow man! That's a great point.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 8, 2010)

s_the_fallen said:


> wow man! That's a great point.



But didn't they paint it that she's dead?? Sure looked dead to me after getting whacked in the head with the sharp end of the metal chimney thingy.


Rev.


----------



## orb451 (Dec 8, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> But didn't they paint it that she's dead?? Sure looked dead to me after getting whacked in the head with the sharp end of the metal chimney thingy.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Totally.


Spoiler



If it's anything the writer's have maintained consistency on, is that any scapegoat they have, *must* be whacked. So in this case, it's perfect. She's already dead, by Jordan's hand no less, when Jordan goes missing, it'll *look* like she was the one who did it. And since they won't be able to find her, it'll work itself out nicely...


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 8, 2010)

Leper said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm guessing somehow Quinn is gonna get framed for Liddy's murder now since his blood was on Quinn's shoes? or am I thinking a bit too much here



That's a possibility, but


Spoiler



this could also lead to some sort of bitter-peace accord between Quinn and Dexter. Dexter works in the blood lab and he could probably find a way to intentionally fudge the results in exchange for Quinn's silence?

Then again, Dexter is probably going to limit the number of "people he lets live that know his secrets" to just one this season.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Dec 12, 2010)

Spoiler



I think we'll just be left hanging at tonight's episode as Deb catches Dex in the act, probably why Julia Stiles is still signed on for another season. And again, next season should be it: Deb loses her trust for her brother she once revered, and how Dex will handle that with some composure within the workplace.

I am guessing Quinn will die, but who knows?


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 12, 2010)

soundgardener75 said:


> I am guessing Quinn will die, but who knows?



Well, he certainly qualifies: he's been "on to" Dexter for quite some time, and he has slept with Deb. Misfortune befalls those in either position.

Killing Quinn would be way too predictable. In a season where Cody & Astor are never seen (save one small storyline that ended too nicely), Harrison has the world's most flexible and unsuspecting nanny, and the Kyle Butler & Santa Muerta & Angel and Maria's marriage subplots are so back burner that they're in another kitchen altogether now, the writers really needed to make sure that they have a tight, compelling, and unpredictable end of the season. Granted, the plots that have developed have been great, but it's hard to look over all of the holes.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Dec 12, 2010)

Demiurge said:


> Well, he certainly qualifies: he's been "on to" Dexter for quite some time, and he has slept with Deb. Misfortune befalls those in either position.
> 
> Killing Quinn would be way too predictable. In a season where Cody & Astor are never seen (save one small storyline that ended too nicely), Harrison has the world's most flexible and unsuspecting nanny, and the Kyle Butler & Santa Muerta & Angel and Maria's marriage subplots are so back burner that they're in another kitchen altogether now, the writers really needed to make sure that they have a tight, compelling, and unpredictable end of the season. Granted, the plots that have developed have been great, but it's hard to look over all of the holes.



I am wary of this lady too. Ugh, I'm closing at 10 tonight (fucking holiday mall hours), the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 12, 2010)

Spoiler



The episode was a let down for a season finale. Jordan was off'd way too quick and easy, not much to it. I did like how he got Quinn off which I thought he would. I also wasn't expecting Lumen to leave. Didn't someone post that she signed on for season 6? I kinda liked the way they did Deb's entrance and acceptance at the Jordan scene, leaves her still unaware it's Dexter.




Rev.


----------



## orb451 (Dec 13, 2010)

Spoiler



Apparently after the show they had/have some kind of interview with Julia Stiles. We watched the East coast feed so maybe they're not showing that part on the west coast till after 9. Maybe that's where/when she clarifies whether or not she's doing another season. If they're going to bring her back, I can't imagine how or why that isn't totally stupid...

I mean come on, is she going to go back to "normal" life and then in 6 months get the "itch" for the darkness to return, those trekking back to Dex? Is there one more rapist/torcherer that got away or something? I can't think of a compelling reason for her to come back the way the show ended.

My wife said someone on the Dexter FB page was saying that Dex's nanny is Lyla's aunt. *That* ought to be interesting... but it looks like a bunch of dead ends at this point. Dex seems destined to be alone, Deb *still* doesn't know about him... the whole thing was kind of meh, wrapped up way too easily and neatly...


----------



## Mr Violence (Dec 13, 2010)

orb451 said:


> the whole thing was kind of meh, wrapped up way too easily and neatly...



This. :/

Hey...


Spoiler



What about the chick Jordan killed?


----------



## soundgardener75 (Dec 13, 2010)

Spoiler



I did not anticipate Deb's decision to have let them off the hook. I did not expect Lumen to leave Dex. I was surprised Quinn is still alive. Was kinda disappointed that Deb still doesn't know.

Now the question remains for me is this: Dex may have let off Quinn easy, and Quinn was grateful... but he still has the pics that Liddy gave him. What will Quinn do with that then? Will he let it go just because he got back with Deb, and to win his approval?

What if Liddy had a backup plan where the footage he had of Dex and Lumen will show up at Miami PD in case something happens to him?

Those are the only things that will haunt Dex on the next season. What else can they do to spark interest then?


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 13, 2010)

soundgardener75 said:


> What else can they do to spark interest then?



What they always do..... create another serial killer. But yeah, how many times can they do the same thing. 


Rev.


----------



## orb451 (Dec 13, 2010)

Exactly Rev.



Spoiler



I think this show has jumped the shark. Maybe it did a while ago, but to me, it's now pretty much official. The more I've thought about last nights episode and this season overall, the more I've been let down. Talk about sloppy writing. So let me get this straight, they have a lead with Kyle Butler, and are within *inches* of finally finding out who that is, thanks to Quinn's hunch, and it all gets let go...

The Fuentes Brothers case just evaporates, one brother killed, another gets away... oh well.

Nanny McPhee, must be the most *forgiving* nanny ever created, let's Dex off time and again... and if it turns out she's Lyla's aunt, so what? She's going to exact bloody revenge on Dex's family? How's that going to go over again? Oh right, she'll end up on a table and then at the bottom of the sea.

Quinn/Liddy, I love how sloppy this got /sarcasm. I mean seriously, Batista said if they find the target of their investigation, they find the killer. Since Quinn gets off courtesy of Dex, that's it? They drop the whole thing and go home? The guy's still dead... and who done it? And yeah, no insurance policy from Liddy? He's smart enough to get all this dirt on Dex, but not smart enough to make multiple copies and to send them or stash them various places? We're supposed to believe that Liddy had *every* single piece of evidence he'd gathered all right there in the truck with him? Except the pictures he gave to Quinn. Riiiiiiight.

And when Dex is in a race to get to Camp Snoopy out in the boondocks, he manages to steal a car from a place *near* Liddy's murder, which, surprise, ends up 50 yards from Jordan Chase's last known whereabouts. Makes a WHOLE lot of sense.

And Deb, in another piece of top flight police work, gets the vigilantes in her sights and decides it's better to let them go, than actually do her job. I assume Dexter cleaned up her spent brass from the warning shot too right? Because if they'd swept that area, they might have found it, and a stolen car as well... I assume that too was chopped up into little pieces and placed in Davey Jones' locker.

And Lumen just up and decides that it's time to go back to Pleasantville, she had her serial killer binge taken care of, now it's time to go back to being mommy homemaker? I don't buy it. She seemed pretty damned happy on the boat ride back. And why all the haste? Like she's just *got* to get out of town THAT day. Can't wait a week or a month... has to leave ASAP. It's just silly. Dex needs *someone* in his life that really sees him, for who and what he is, whether it's a friend, or a wife/girlfriend. Even though I think she's annoying, JS was less annoying than that Rita character....

Sorry for the rant, but I slept on it, and this show has pissed me off. Maybe not an epic fail on their part, but certainly not what I've come to expect....


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 13, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Sorry for the rant, but I slept on it, and this show has pissed me off.



I completely agree with you.


Spoiler



Anyone else notice that Dexter cut his head when the car flipped and probably left his blood in the car? I also thought about Deb's bullet hole and casing, though that would probably only tell them the model of the gun and would only be matched if they thought to compare it against hers. As for the nanny, it's way clear the writers have no idea what to do now and it _is_ preposterous that she's available to take care of the kid 24/7. She was going to quit originally because he would leave her with the kid past her hours and now it's ok? I've mentioned it before and I'll mention it again... I also wish they'd get more creative with his kill methods. In the very first episode he starts drilling the child molester's head or so it appears. In another episode he uses the power saw. But the far greater majority is a simple knife thrust in the chest, just too quick and not very eerie or dark.

Then, like many have mentioned the sloppiness is getting tiresome. The first two seasons were amazingly clever, just stunning. Last night's episode was titled "The Big One" so I was expecting something dramatic and it just totally fizzled. And how quickly Lumen off'd him when he was talking was just anticlimactic.




Rev.


----------



## Mr Violence (Dec 13, 2010)

I have been wondering why I've been in a sour mood since I left my buddy's house where I watched the last episode. No one even said anything about it after it was over. That alone should've told me that the ending was garbage.

Orb: All the points you made are spot on. The more you point out, the more I see, too.

Rev: Let me try to add to the gaping plotholes everyone's seeing.



Spoiler



I'll have to agree that the stolen car is absolutely absurd. Not to mention that no one saw Dexter smash a car window with a huge rock (where the fuck did that come from anyway?) in a crowded parking lot. If no one back at HQ can put together the fact that a car was stolen around the same time as a murder investigation blocks away from the murder, then it's a miracle they can even figure out if Liddy is dead or alive. Or if the van was white, or if they were on the coast of the Atlantic or Pacific. But I'll be damned if LaGuerta doesn't immediately see a spot of blood on Quinn's shoe that could easily be dirt and know exactly what it is and arrest him on the spot. Oh, please. Blow me.

Everyone's attitude changed just for it to end nicely. Emily Birch is laying dead in her house. The PD are apparently just giving up on Jordan Chase and the 4 other victims and the Fuentes brothers case. Quinn and Dexter and Deb are all buddies.

The biggest plot holes are with Quinn, though. I said earlier in the thread that Trinity's son can definitely confirm the picture that he was showed is Kyle Butler, and you know damned sure the FBI would press him on the only lead they have. Almost everyone knows Quinn was looking into Dexter. Did NO ONE think that his involvement with Liddy might be in relation to his Dexter hunch? Especially if all the equipment was signed out on his name. Dexter fudges blood work for Quinn to get off and Quinn asks absolutely no questions? Dexter doesn't have any questions for Quinn? If Dexter wasn't worried about himself, would he let Quinn off? Doesn't this basically telegraph to Quinn that Dexter definitely killed Liddy? Maybe Dexter let Quinn off to murder the shit out of him, too. I sure as hell would be curious as to what compelled Dexter to keep me out of prison, because it's usually to murder the fuck out of someone. Also, so the blood doesn't match. There's still a fucking mountain of circumstantial evidence pointing at Quinn for Liddy's murder. Phone calls, the equipment being under his name, Deb saw Liddy at Quinn's house numerous times. Did they ever hear any voicemails left by Liddy, like LaGuerta said? If I remember, he left a very scathing one about Dexter from his van. Did Deb just forgive him because of the blood results? What about him NOT TELLING HER ANYTHING about his involvement with Liddy? Is she just going to let that slide?

Don't get me wrong, I wanted Dexter and Quinn to get along. I wanted him and Deb to be okay. I just wanted it to make more sense than this.

The scene where Lumen leaves could've been replaced this dialogue:

Julia Stiles: "Hey, they can't afford me for another season so, peace out."
Michael C. Hall: "Later."

It's legitimately the only reason she left.

And so what if the nanny is Lyla's aunt? Was she just waiting around until Dexter needed a nanny? Why hasn't she done anything yet? Why would she stand idly by for so long? Why is she so goddamned nice? It doesn't make sense, just the this entire episode.



Ugh.  This whole mess is getting to me. Such a stupid clusterfuck. Give us episode 13 and maybe even 14 to clean up this disaster of a finale, please. This is the first time that I'm not looking forward to the next season. I might not even watch it.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 13, 2010)

@Mr. Violence:



Spoiler



I'm seriously thinking the writers are going to paint it that both Quinn and Deb know Dexter was involved in the vigilante killings and with Quinn definitely knowing he killed Liddy and Deb maybe having a hunch as well.

I don't think it's odd that he got Quinn off the hook, he had to or risk Quinn going to jail and spilling the beans on him. So, this is one case where he had no choice but to let Quinn live knowing his secret. He can't kill Quinn cause he doesn't fit the code and he wasn't even planning on killing Doakes either, Lila did it. Quinn on the other hand is turning a blind eye for Deb and probably because he, like Deb, feels those men deserved it anyway.

As for the nanny, God help them if they do make her Lila's relative, that would be soooo stupid. For one, didn't they say Lila was English and the nanny is clearly Irish? Sure sure, I know they can easily be related still but it would be soooo stupid.




Rev.


----------



## orb451 (Dec 13, 2010)

Agreed with both of you (Mr. V and Rev) on all counts. This just gets more and more absurd, the closer you look at it. I guess we should be happy that we'll get another season, but at the rate they're going... I dunno 

Remember when Lundy was running an FBI investigation? *That* guy would NEVER have let certain leads just slip by. Guy was like a bloodhound. And yeah the circumstances around most of the key plot points of this final episode are just laughable and poorly written.

Reminds me of the Fuck You we got from the writer(s)/creator of The Sopranos back when that shit ended. Fail imo.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 13, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Reminds me of the Fuck You we got from the writer(s)/creator of The Sopranos back when that shit ended. Fail imo.



Not meaning to take this Off Topic, but I don't know if you were a fan but the end of Lost was the absolute epitome of "Fuck you all!! Muahahahah!!!" writing.

They didn't explain *anything* at all! Not one single bit was really explained. I've found this seems a common thing with JJ Abrams work. Lost was a bunch of shit pulled out the writers asses and never explained. He had Cloverfield which also had no explanation at all. Where did the creature come from? Why was it attacking the city? At least we knew Godzilla's origin, story, and reasons. Shit, there were even quite a few plot issues with Star Trek that weren't addressed. As a result I now avoid all of his work like the plague.


Rev.


----------



## Mr Violence (Dec 13, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> They didn't explain *anything* at all!



This is a trend that I hate. And what my interpretation every time it happens, in every instance, is that the writer's wrote themselves into a corner, so they "left it up to the viewer". They look edgy while in reality, they just fucking suck and couldn't make it make sense. Let's be honest, a lot of suspense come from reveals and explanations. We don't need to know everything, but goddamn it, at least TRY to make sense of what the fuck is happening. Throw us a bone. We just sat through 11 hours of a season. You Lost people sat through It's fun when you find out how something happened and see how clever it is. The first season of Dexter played out just like that.


Spoiler



How Dexter was on the scene where Rudy wanted him to kill Deb and she just wakes up and Dexter immediately fights with Rudy. Then, the cops show up and Dexter is a hero because he was trying to save his sister. It was clever. Maybe a little far-fetched, but it made a little bit more sense.



When I think about an ambiguous plot device left up to the viewer that had a good effect, something as simple as the ending to Inception. You still understand pretty much EVERYTHING that took place and how complex and clever it was. It was just a minor detail that meant everything about the movie. It was neat.

Seems like writer's today are mistaking that little quirk about "maybe it's this and maybe it's that" for a big "I have not the faintest idea as to ANYthing that just happened."

I'm in the chatroom if anyone wants to piss and moan about it with me, because as sad as it is, it really ruined my goddamned day.



EDIT: Sidenote, the finale of the first season legitimately me tear up a little bit. I couldn't help but feel bad for Dexter. That kill was emotional. Season 5's final kill sucked. There was no feeling of retribution or emotion. I was just waiting for it to happen, and nothing more.


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 13, 2010)

You guys have all nailed it. Mind-fuckingly-lazy writing to close out what seemed to have been fixin' to be a decent follow-up to season 4 and making Jimmy Smitts seem like a distant memory. 

My first thought was that it was nice to have a season-ending that wasn't too busy and to end on a melancholic note (Dexter nursing a broken heart and bitterly narrating that wishes are for children). The more I thought about it, the less satisfying it was, and eventually I just became pissed-off.


----------



## thefool (Dec 13, 2010)

Demiurge said:


> You guys have all nailed it. Mind-fuckingly-lazy writing to close out what seemed to have been fixin' to be a decent follow-up to season 4 and making Jimmy Smitts seem like a distant memory.
> 
> My first thought was that it was nice to have a season-ending that wasn't too busy and to end on a melancholic note (Dexter nursing a broken heart and bitterly narrating that wishes are for children). The more I thought about it, the less satisfying it was, and eventually I just became pissed-off.



yeah what the hell, it ended with no cliffhanger... at least none that i saw


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 13, 2010)

'Dexter' stars Hall and Carpenter divorcing - Entertainment - Celebrities - TODAYshow.com

How's this for timing?


----------



## Dea7h (Dec 14, 2010)

Agreed with most of you guys about how this last episode turned, though I lived the same shit than Dexter's.



Spoiler



I immediatly understood that this ending episode was meant to be butchered as soon as Quinn told to Laguerta that he wasn't going to say anything about Liddy's murder, which made him be the prime suspect.
Com' on it's like telling us : "Ok guys, we have only 50minutes and Lumen still needs to get saved so let's just free Dexter so he can go and do his things".
But I wasn't too surprised by the last part where Lumen tells to Dexter that she doesn't feel anything anymore and that she had to go.. well things like that happen.. it actually remembers me of my ex-gf.. everything was going good between us.. then one day she suddenly decides that our relation should stop there with no fucking damn reason.BITCH
I guess that's what happens when you are too good/kind with a person.. just like how Dexter killed all those fuckers who raped Lumen, and when his job was done she's like kthxbye.


----------



## Leper (Dec 14, 2010)

Disappointing finale 



Spoiler



thank God julia stiles left though


----------



## CFB (Dec 14, 2010)

I am hopeful for season 6 because the writers know from all the feedback that they screwed up bigtime. I've never seen anyone liking this season. I hope they see that and give themselves a big kick in the ass and do a good job for the next one.


----------



## Mr Violence (Dec 14, 2010)

I keep checking this thread hoping there's an episode 13 or someone explains more shit to me, but it's not going to happen. 

One last thing. What happened to the new detective that took Deb's desk? Did they just drop that, too? She wasn't around the last few episodes, if I recall correctly.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 14, 2010)

CFB said:


> I've never seen anyone liking this season.



I liked this season 

I don't understand why people have such high expectations of a TV show. It's a TV show, if you don't like it, don't watch it  People seem to be offended that there's plot holes and shit doesn't always make sense. If I wanted super realistic, I'd go gas up my car, maybe do a little banking, and grab a burger on the way home.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 14, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I don't understand why people have such high expectations of a TV show. It's a TV show, if you don't like it, don't watch it  People seem to be offended that there's plot holes and shit doesn't always make sense.



I liked this season too until the last episode. I think you've probably misread most of the posts or are misinterpreting them. No one said a show has to be completely realistic and that there can't be _any_ plotholes. The problem is the inordinate amount of plot holes to the point where it becomes too blatantly obvious to ignore. As for your "high expectations" comment... well when a show is fucking amazing with great writing how can it not come as a let down to have such a rushed anticlimactic ending full of holes? The writers create high expectations by doing some killer writing. Are people not allowed to judge anything anymore?? Can we not have opinions and discuss a TV show?


Rev.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 14, 2010)

I really dug this season, a lot of suspense and close calls. You can be let down and judge it, it just seems people are unusually pissed off about this season.


----------



## orb451 (Dec 14, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I really dug this season, a lot of suspense and close calls. You can be let down and judge it, it just seems people are unusually pissed off about this season.



Well Rev said it best, when you come to expect what you experience as "greatness" from a show, anything less than that can be hard to stomach.

While this season may not have been an outright trainwreck, it's certainly not (to me anyway) on par with previous seasons. And the season finale was as vapid and banal as anything I'd come to expect from an "average" show on any network. 

Granted, I'm not staging protests, or waiting outside the WB lots with pitchforks and torches, but my anger is more like serious disappointment. However, I *hope* that the writers/creators *listen* to those of us that are unhappy and adjust accordingly next season... Only time will tell on that one though.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 14, 2010)

I actually dig this season more than previous ones. My only complaint is


Spoiler



that they didn't have a cliff hanger for next season


, which I guess is good in a way, but that in itself is a departure from the norm for the show.


----------



## CFB (Dec 14, 2010)

orb451 said:


> I'm not staging protests, or waiting outside the WB lots with pitchforks and torches




"God hates Dexter season 5"


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 14, 2010)

Mr Violence said:


> One last thing. What happened to the new detective that took Deb's desk? Did they just drop that, too? She wasn't around the last few episodes, if I recall correctly.



She just disappeared. My guess is that she's on a fishing trip with the remaining Santa Muerta guy, Astor's friend's step-dad, and the police officers investigating the murder of the guy Dex savaged at that boathouse.


----------



## Mr Violence (Dec 14, 2010)

I think the defining factor of good writing is knowing what you're doing from the start. Plan out a basic storyboard and then flesh it out over 12 episodes.

It genuinely feels like they wrote each episode one after another without an outline. It went off in a lot of tangents that all had a lot of potential, then they realized, "Oh shit, we only have 1 episode to wrap this all up." Then they scrambled. That's what it feels like.

Even in the Julia Stiles interview, she mentioned how she wouldn't have done it the way they did it, and it seems silly for her character to leave. Then Chip Johannessen's interview mentioned they wanted a completely clean slate for next season.

This actually explains a lot, mainly because we already said it seemed like they just wanted everything wrapped up neat and tidy. This confirms it, and instead of making a thrilling and clever end to all these plot tangents, they wrote with the foundation of "we need a clean slate," first.



As I stated earlier, in my opinion, good writing is something meticulously thought out and enormous details are not disregarded. Immediately when this ended, I was asking questions. It's astonishing that no one in this writing circle mentioned any of the things we brought up.

TL;DR
It seems that nowadays writer's can get away with writing off the cuff in whichever direction they please, then when it comes time to put it all together, since they didn't plan it in the first place, they either cobble something together or "leave it up to the viewer". This is going on in so many movies and shows lately. It's garbage. It's unacceptable, really. It should not feel like we're getting the first draft of a script. That's my .


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 14, 2010)

Mr Violence said:


> Then Chip Johannessen's interview mentioned they wanted a completely clean slate for next season.



It's delightful that he wanted that, but it's not sensible. This season was heavy- and perhaps heavier than other seasons I think- on sub-plots, and it's more than a tad noticeable that really only one of them has been resolved. I could understand the writers wanting to have things carry over (even some tension between Dexter and Quinn- at least!) into next season, but hearing about a "clean slate" seems to make even that less likely.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Dec 14, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'd go gas up my car, maybe do a little banking, and grab a burger on the way home.


 
What channel is that on?


----------



## Mr Violence (Dec 15, 2010)

I just watched Season 1 Episode 1. It's so different. There was a quirky dark humor VERY present in the beginning and a lot of cinematography aspects that were left behind. Dexter was cold and calculating and always in control. He killed 2 people in the first episode alone!

I'm going to watch season 1 and remember how well done it used to be.


----------



## Jogeta (Dec 15, 2010)

I can't help but feel that things would have been more entertaining if


Spoiler



they had made Dexter a "bad guy" this season instead of the anti-hero he has been for the past however many years.

He is a serial killing psychopath and it would be good to be reminded of that fact occasionally, especially seeing as we've had four consecutive seasons dealing with his emotions (the first season kind of stands apart as his main relationship arc with Rita was more about maintaining cover).

Either way he should not have been a friendly neighborhood vigilante for hire! That idea seemed weak and far fetched from the first time Lumen appeared!

Personally, if I was writing the last episode I would have had Dexter pin Liddys murder on Quinn.
He doesn't like him and has been looking for a way to get him off his back for a while now. The chance to do just that was offered to him on a plate and he chose not to.
Forgive me if I am wrong here, but Dexter is meant to be intelligent right?
It wouldn't have been against "the code".... but it would have been so very very dirty (and that is exactly what I want to see!)
Why not take the easy route when the chance is there?!
Come on dude - the guy is banging your sister hahaha!

Anyway... I would have had him kill Lumen after she decided to leave. I'm fairly sure that she fits the code now that she is a killer. 
It would have been some real justice to make up for her acting, which I consider to be a crime worse than murder or rape :') [ed - clearly a joke, so please don't be offended!]
A serial killer who's primary rule is to "not get caught" would not let such a serious potential compromise out of his sight just because he thinks she is pretty. I know that I don't!

The fact that they fell in love would just have made that particular kill all the more delicious! 

In general I find myself of the opinion that Dexter, as a series, could be strengthened considerably if he started doing things and making decisions that were morally "grey" instead of being written for as a "good guy". Just stuff that we might not all agree with, like his choice of victim and the way he deals with interpersonal discourse.



I want to see him do some really underhanded shit that the boy scouts among us wouldn't agree with, and I want him to do them despite his feelings/emotions and any moral high-ground issues!
I want to be scared of him while respecting him.
I want to look up to him while being appalled by him.
I want him to hate himself and feel like he is on the outside looking in again!

I'm tired of watching him on the verge of messing up! That has been done now. Can we move on please writing staff?

I hope Season Six turns out to be horrible and dark and makes Dexter back into a killer on par or better than the greats!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 15, 2010)

Mr Violence said:


> I just watched Season 1 Episode 1. It's so different. There was a quirky dark humor VERY present in the beginning and a lot of cinematography aspects that were left behind. Dexter was cold and calculating and always in control. He killed 2 people in the first episode alone!
> 
> I'm going to watch season 1 and remember how well done it used to be.



i've noticed their departure from the whole stylistic identity they carved out in the first couple seasons too. it's becoming more and more straight-forward, less harsh subjects, less grittyness and dark comedy and funny remarks and comments, less interesting cinematography... less everything, really. it feels less focused and solid now. Also, why less Mazuka? i love that guy! more perverted jokes please!

the scale of things just keeps topping up and up, and i think they'll eventually bite themselves in the ass with that. it started off as this one killer, then it just kept getting bigger and bigger. the scale of the plot was HUGE in this season, which might explain why they struggled to keep it together. there were so many parts and pieces to keep together! The guys they need to kill keep getting more and more risky targets too. This time they took down a fucking celebrity millionaire and his whole bunch of accomplices!

they need a more direct and engaging killer this time. a single silent and deadly killer, almost ninja-like in his ways, ingenious and cold. or something. the Ice Truck Killer was fucking brilliant, and Trinity was amazing. we need more like that!


----------



## orb451 (Dec 15, 2010)

Mr Violence said:


> I think the defining factor of good writing is knowing what you're doing from the start. Plan out a basic storyboard and then flesh it out over 12 episodes.
> 
> It genuinely feels like they wrote each episode one after another without an outline. It went off in a lot of tangents that all had a lot of potential, then they realized, "Oh shit, we only have 1 episode to wrap this all up." Then they scrambled. That's what it feels like.
> 
> ...



Nailed it.  This is basically becoming like Weeds. Seems like they once had a direction for that show and it just turned into tangent after tangent, especially this past season. This past season of Dexter has pretty much started on that path as well.

There's no overall arc that ties it all together, it's more like a hodge-podge of ideas that they had kicking around that might have gone somewhere if they were coherent. Instead they kind of slapped them together and hoped they'd stick.

Sidenote, it is still cool to see all the surrounding areas where I live on this show. I'd say 90% of it is shot either on sound stages or right here in Long Beach. There's a place nearby called Naples and Belmont Shore, they're as close scenery-wise as you'll get to something "Miami-ish" and I've noticed they film a LOT of scenes in the area. Wish I knew when they were filming though to go sneak a peak


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 15, 2010)

Jogeta said:


> I want to see him do some really underhanded shit that the boy scouts among us wouldn't agree with, and I want him to do them despite his feelings/emotions and any moral high-ground issues!
> I want to be scared of him while respecting him.
> I want to look up to him while being appalled by him.
> I want him to hate himself and feel like he is on the outside looking in again!
> ...



I think that's really well-put. He's an anti-hero, and it was great in the beginning of the series how you would feel uneasy to root for him. His biggest adversary was Doakes, who was a bully but one of the good guys. Now, Dexter's facing-off with serial-rapists and mass-murderers. What next- Nazi child molesters that kick puppies? 

It was better when it was harder to forget that Dexter was evil like the people he targeted.


----------



## s_the_fallen (Dec 16, 2010)

What a horrible ending! 



Spoiler



Last season I was left shocked and amazed when Rita was killed. This seasons ending was complete bullshit! WTF! I do not think I am going to watch Dexter anymore.


----------



## jaredowty (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr Violence said:


> I think the defining factor of good writing is knowing what you're doing from the start. Plan out a basic storyboard and then flesh it out over 12 episodes.
> 
> It seems that nowadays writer's can get away with writing off the cuff in whichever direction they please, then when it comes time to put it all together, since they didn't plan it in the first place, they either cobble something together or "leave it up to the viewer". This is going on in so many movies and shows lately. It's garbage. It's unacceptable, really. It should not feel like we're getting the first draft of a script. That's my .



Exactly. Season One was based off the first book so it already had the basic framework for an entire season, then just expanded off it. Season Two was all original but equally well thought-out -


Spoiler



they knew that the ending would involve a showdown between Dexter and Doakes, with all the tension and incredible moral ambiguity that came with it.


 Season Three broke that pattern and, like many other shows, was written without the end in mind. Season Four suffered from this too,


Spoiler



they killed off Rita last minute because they had nothing else to do, and it worked because A) Everyone hated Rita at that point B) It was incredibly shocking because there was almost no foreshadowing to it on the finale C) It was disturbing, very well done ending.


 From the sounds of it, they didn't have any "big" thing to do at the end of season (like killing off a major character, and it's too early in the series for


Spoiler



Deb to find out


 if they're planning on having a few more seasons.

I watched episode nine of Season Five, and that "powerful ending" everyone was talking about was pretty pathetic IMO. All it did was show the sloppiness of the writers and how terrible Julia Stiles really is (she was trying waayy to hard to look frightened). I don't even feel compelled to finish the season now, and based off everyone's reviews it isn't worth it.



JJ Rodriguez said:


> I don't understand why people have such high expectations of a TV show. It's a TV show, if you don't like it, don't watch it  People seem to be offended that there's plot holes and shit doesn't always make sense. If I wanted super realistic, I'd go gas up my car, maybe do a little banking, and grab a burger on the way home.





Well, its disheartening to see a well written show go to shit. But we don't take it as seriously as you're implying. If you like pretentious crap, then good for you, I'm sure 90% of TV out there caters to you. I wish I was like that, but I can't help being critical.


----------



## Kavnar (Jan 9, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed this season.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 9, 2011)

jaredowty said:


> Well, its disheartening to see a well written show go to shit. But we don't take it as seriously as you're implying. If you like pretentious crap, then good for you, I'm sure 90% of TV out there caters to you. I wish I was like that, but I can't help being critical.



I don't watch 90% of TV. I don't even have it hooked up in my room. Only reason we pay for TV is because the other people in my house like it, and it gets bundled with my internet. I just download all the shit I want to watch, like Dexter, Breaking Bad, and a few other TV shows. I mostly watch movies and documentaries these days.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 11, 2011)

Have loved seasons 1,2,4, didn't like 3 very much (was poor), and season 5 was on par with 3, just a bit far fetched and rubbish. Still, after season 3 they did 4 which was brilliant, so hopefully they'll pull their fingers out and make season 6 good, just a shame it's going to be 9 months before it starts again ...

Also, that woman in this series, Julia Stiles, incredibly annoying...


----------

